# Lithium Battery, UK (south east) suppliers?



## tom_001 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello every one!

I'm looking to do a light weight 125 motorbike conversion, the main Problems is finding support for batteries and motors in the UK. Also looking for motor vendors.

Can any one point me at some one in the UK than can supply me with 15, 100ah lithium batteries and the BMS to go with them. 
Thundersky was more than happy to help me but the shipping and tax killed a small transaction like that and I am not in a position where I can throw money at it.

Thanks for any help,
Regards Tom


----------



## tom_001 (Mar 19, 2011)

starting to lose the will to live here.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello Tom,

Sorry no replies yet. Most forum users are very careful with responding to newcomers. 
Apparently no local suppliers reading this forum. But you can always order from a supplier directly. Quite a few order directly from Headway. Calb & Thundersky are represented by forum supporters if im correct. 

I still have to order also. ~ 360x 38120 10Ah cell's  Will be my last big investment of the project as it will be a huge 'stand in the way' until the car is ready for the batteries.


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Tom

As far as I know there's no-one in the UK selling large format cells off the shelf. You could ask here: http://www.everything-ev.com/ but this company has a very healthy mark-up on prices.

You could also try asking on the battery vehicle society forum, as some of the members have bought Hi-Power cells from an agent down south http://www.batteryvehiclesociety.org.uk/forums/index.php though I'm not sure Hi Power cells would be suitable for a motorcycle.

There is a supplier of headway cells not far from me, but I don't have any first-hand experience of dealing with him: http://eclipsebikes.com/

The nearest European supplier of Thundersky and CalB I know of is here: http://www.ev-power.eu/?p=p_46&sName=lifeypo4-cells-(3.2v)

Nearly forgot, there is also Lifebatt, also very expensive: http://www.lifebatt.co.uk/


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

I've an EV shop in the south east also (near Brighton) though I don't stock Thundersky. Your welcome to call for idea's though.. (www.jozztek.com)
Steve


----------



## tom_001 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello, Thanks for the response, I can understand the newcomer thing as I'm sure you get many crazys and dreamers lol. I'm a builder and enjoy my Projects (numerous as they are) and the learning that they involve, this to be more of a proof of concept (enjoyable) build to me.

Thanks for the links, I did find that EU supplier in my travels and it looks the most promising as shipping is much easier when its within the EU, still of liked to had a face to face with some that stocks and uses these high capacity cells.

I have phoned and e-mailed many company that I thought may have been able to help like forklift, milk float, mobility and golf cart service and repair places, however none had any knowledge of these bats, all they really do is swap lead acid for lead acid and mechanical repair, one did have large saft nicd cells, a little looking told me that there is little to no gain over lead for what I'll be using them for and including cost as well it was a no-go.

A tread on this forum also talked about making you lithium cells last by having a the constant draw at 0.5c or under, makes sence, but that means a much larger ah pack than is needed (for me), add that I live on the south downs very hilly and lots of valleys not the best place for an ev I know, so it will have frequent high current draws. I'm going to hang back on bat selection until I'm more informed and I believed I knew what I needed lmao! I haven't seen it on bikes but maybe keeping the gear box for hill climbs in an option.

Thanks Tom


----------



## SecondLife-EVBatteries (Apr 2, 2020)

tom_001 said:


> Hello every one!
> 
> I'm looking to do a light weight 125 motorbike conversion, the main Problems is finding support for batteries and motors in the UK. Also looking for motor vendors.
> 
> ...


We might be able to assist with Lithium Battery. We have a selection of modules from EV vehicles here at Second Life EV Batteries. www.slevb.com


----------

